# Un framebuffer para NVidia

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Tuve que hacer un retroceso de Nouveau a nvidia-drivers.

Cuando quiero instalarle el framebuffer uvesafb me encuentro con que v86d ha muerto!!

Empecé a buscar alternativas y encontré “simple framebuffer” que lo menciona la gentoo-wiki de nvidia-drivers, pero no lo puedo hacer andar. 

De comienzo a fin me muestra una pantalla negra y no muestra a Plymouth.

Esta es mi configuración de Grub:

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT='quiet splash'

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="root=/dev/sda6 rootfstype=ext4 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet"

GRUB_THEME=/usr/share/grub/themes/gentoo/theme.txt

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
```

Alguien más usa nvidia-drivers? 

Como puedo solucionar este problema?

Gracias!!

----------

## pelelademadera

efifb funciona

yo no uso spash ni initrd, pero el fb carga sin dramas.

creo que lo que necesitas es la flag kms activa para que funcione

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ dmesg | grep fb
> 
> [    0.005025] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x89fff8000-0x89fffbfff]
> 
> [    0.222978] DMAR: DRHD base: 0x000000fbffc000 flags: 0x0
> ...

 

----------

## natrix

Hola pelelademadera:

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! Lamentablemente no logré hacer andar efifb. Además, la wiki comenta que es frecuente que efifb falle con nvidia-drivers.

Pero finalmente pude hacer andar simplefb, pero el arranque muestra líneas del boot y Plymouth aparece solamente unos pocos segundos.

Como puedo hacer un arranque completamente silencioso? Ahora mi grub está así:

```
GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_TIMEOUT=5

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_DEFAULT=0

GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT='quiet splash'

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="root=/dev/sda6 rootfstype=ext4 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd quiet  loglevel=0 show_status=0 udev.log-priority=3"

GRUB_THEME=/usr/share/grub/themes/gentoo/theme.txt

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY=true

GRUB_DISABLE_SUBMENU=y

GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola pelelademadera:
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! Lamentablemente no logré hacer andar efifb. Además, la wiki comenta que es frecuente que efifb falle con nvidia-drivers.
> 
> Pero finalmente pude hacer andar simplefb, pero el arranque muestra líneas del boot y Plymouth aparece solamente unos pocos segundos.
> ...

 

Estimo que tendrias que crear un initrd, e integrar el modulo de nvidia en el mismo para que se cargue al momento de la carga del mismo, la verdad que no le doy mucha bola al inicio de la maquina, son unos 5 segundos y relamente esta encendida 24/7, con lo que rara vez lo veo... y desde consola, toda decoracion me ocupa espacio en la pantalla con lo que lo he probado y todo, pero no me resulta algo util, pero creo que la solucion viene por el lado del initrd

----------

